# Suche einen Film



## Scoo (19. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen.Ich suche einen Film den ich schon mal gesehen habe.Allerdings weis ich nicht mehr den Titel des Films.

Es geht aber irgendwie um eine Hexe die verbrand oder ertränkt werden soll,was aber nicht funktioniert.

Eine Gruppe soll diese Hexe zu einem Kloster bringen.Auf dem Weg dahin müssen einige dran Glauben.

Der Showdown findet dann zum Ende im besagten Kloster statt.

Ich weis auch leider nicht mehr welche Schauspieler mitspielen.

Bei der Gruppe ist soweit ich das noch weis ein etwas jüngerer Mönch dabei.


----------



## Ogil (19. September 2013)

Season of the Witch


----------



## Scoo (19. September 2013)

Ja genau der.Hatte total vergessen das da Nic Cage mitspielt.Danke.


----------

